# Dothraki



## gerlougir

Hello

I need some help to translate some word from turkish to french.
Thank you.

Bonjour

J'ai besoin d'aide pour traduire quelques mots du turc en français!
Merci

  1)Zhavvorsa vadakhera ma hrazef ma vaf akkate.
  2)Anha ray char m'ave yeri lajakoon hakeso.
  3)Kash qoy qoyi thira disse.
  4)Aeksio yne iliritas.
  5)Skoros otapa?


----------



## thelastchoice

Hello this is not Turkish. It is Dothraki which is a constructed fictional language (Check Wikipedia).
Anyhow, Here is the translation:
1)Zhavvorsa vadakhera ma hrazef ma vaf akkate.: _Only while blood of my blood lives_
  2)Anha ray char m'ave yeri lajakoon hakeso. : _I heard that your father was a famous warrior_
  3)Kash qoy qoyi thira disse.: _Only while blood of my blood lives_.
  4)Aeksio yne iliritas. _The Lord has smiled upon me._


----------



## gerlougir

How have been able to translate it?

few minute later...
I have found a dictionnary of Dothraki's language...

Thank you very mutch

Have a good day!


----------



## origumi

A Turk friend told me that the first sentence means "The dragon feeds on horse and lamb alike".


----------



## Rallino

origumi said:


> A Turk friend told me that the first sentence means "The dragon feeds on horse and lamb alike".



Did he use a smiley at the end? Because he wasn't serious.  Those sentences aren't Turkish.


----------



## origumi

Rallino said:


> Did he use a smiley at the end? Because he wasn't serious.  Those sentences aren't Turkish.


Oh, I forgot to mention he was a Dothraki-speaking Turk. 

More seriously - thelastchoice copied the wrong translation for that sentence so I showed the correct one.


----------



## thelastchoice

Thank you Origumi,
I just was trying to help. I do not speak Dothraki


----------

